# Let's Talk Healthy BBQ



## McLoven1t562 (Jul 13, 2022)

Real quick, I hope this is a good spot for the topic. I also tried searching for related topics but only found a few threads showing off a healthier meal or two made on the grill.

Ultimately though I know bbq obviously isn't #1 on the healthy diet list lol, but we all know with reduced amounts of sugars, sodium, and maybe a few other key ingredients. You can still make some delicious meals while still incorporating the meats and sides we all love.  

I'm currently 210 lbs and by no means overweight, but I most certainly could and recently have the desire to put more effort into watching what I eat.....course the downside is i'm also an extremely picky eater. I definitely plan on trying more fruits/vegetables and also various ways to prep them since bacon bits and syrup likely isn't the best way to eat brussel sprouts lol

ANYWAYS! I'm hoping maybe this could be a good thread where folks can chime in with their experiences, opinions, maybe even expertise? When it comes to tips & tricks for making healthier bbq meals. Share your recipes, links to your threads for meals that have been made and stuff like that.

If the thread is pointless and dies out today, well so be it....but I'm thinking positive and hope we get some great replies for many weeks to come


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 13, 2022)

I think you brought up a great point. Wife and I have been discussing this lately as well. I am around the same as you 210-215. Not obese but could stand to drop a few lbs. Well her not so much weighing 107 lbs but me for sure lol. Been eating a lot more grilled fish, veggies from the garden, less fried foods, cutting out processed shit, etc... A good member who might could chime in would be 

 jcam222
 as he posts some amazing sugar and carb free meals.


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Jul 13, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I think you brought up a great point. Wife and I have been discussing this lately as well. I am around the same as you 210-215. Not obese but could stand to drop a few lbs. Well her not so much weighing 107 lbs but me for sure lol. Been eating a lot more grilled fish, veggies from the garden, less fried foods, cutting out processed shit, etc... A good member who might could chime in would be
> 
> jcam222
> as he posts some amazing sugar and carb free meals.


lol yea my biggest fight is trying to eliminate SODA, I usually have 2 or 3 cans a day. If I could drop that to 1 a day in the near future, that'd be a huge win..Then obviously knock it down further to like one or two a week!  Next fight is less fast food visits and more bringing food with me to work

I'll definitely check out JCam and his content, thanks for that share


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 13, 2022)

I'm not sure what your definition of healthy is but this is fairly healthy. Especially if you make your own ingredients. Now me being the lazy slob that I am. I used store bought prepared ingredients. So it isn't as healthy as it could be. 

Mexican Pizza












						Fanfare for the common man: Mexican Pizza
					

With all the posts recently about homemade Mexican food and pizza. I thought I'd throw one out there for all of us who are either to lazy to make things from scratch or are culinary deficient.  This is as close to authentic Mexican food that I've had. Pretty sad I know.   So lets get the ball...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 13, 2022)

Hell Chris, not just healthy, that looks delicious!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 13, 2022)

I was thinking you could substitute grilled pulled chicken for the burger also.

Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 13, 2022)

If you want to go even healthier with carb free google "chicken pizza crust". The keto guys make a pizza crust out of chicken. Never personally done it but have heard great things from family and friends.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 13, 2022)

That looks good Chris . 



McLoven1t562 said:


> biggest fight is trying to eliminate SODA,


Never was a soda drinker . I bet I haven't had a soda in 25 years . 
Haven't had a beer in 5 weeks and dropped 15 pounds .


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Jul 13, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> I'm not sure what your definition of healthy is but this is fairly healthy. Especially if you make your own ingredients. Now me being the lazy slob that I am. I used store bought prepared ingredients. So it isn't as healthy as it could be.
> 
> Mexican Pizza


lol I honestly had no idea there was a burger patty under that until I saw your reply post lower down.  Yea that definitely looks like it could be a delicious meal. Also, I do know eliminating the white bread is already a bonus. 

I'm definitely not talking "everything must meet X criteria" but for me it's even just the small stuff like making or buying a "low sugar" or "low sodium" rub and/or sauce.  Feel like even the little changes are still changes and you add exercise and (yes I'm beginning PILATES) to the mix, that can have a significant effect on your body and how you feel........before anyone gives me crap, I have scoliosis and Pilates is supposed to help a lot.....I'm praying my class has all the hot ladies I've seen in yoga & pilate classes when I drive by ha ha


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Jul 13, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> That looks good Chris .
> 
> 
> Never was a soda drinker . I bet I haven't had a soda in 25 years .
> Haven't had a beer in 5 weeks and dropped 15 pounds .


man you're lucky....my brother is smart and he doesn't let his kids drink Soda. Yea they have one very very rarely, but they by no means reach for a soda with any of their food.  Unfortunately my parents weren't like that in the 90's, and of course as I grew up...I'd grab or buy whatever I wanted. 

It's just a drink but I swear that caffeine and sugar is one hell of a drug to kick  _(upside is yea I almost never drink beer and haven't for the last couple years..I just randomly lost my interest in it. Now it's just a rare can of craft beer from time to time and I'm sipping on that sucker. Love waking up sober lol)_


----------



## sandyut (Jul 13, 2022)

Healthy is a loose term.  Seems like a focus is needed.   Less: fatty food, processed foods, sugar, fried, etc.

I lean towards moderating most foods.  I dont like the idea of eliminating this or that.  I just have to have a steak or cheese burger when the desire hits.  Not into fake meat products at all.  those or severely over processed crap.  IMO only.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 13, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Hell Chris, not just healthy, that looks delicious!





SmokinVOLfan said:


> If you want to go even healthier with carb free google "chicken pizza crust". The keto guys make a pizza crust out of chicken. Never personally done it but have heard great things from family and friends.


Now that is something I've never heard of before. I'll have to look it up.



chopsaw said:


> That looks good Chris .
> 
> 
> Never was a soda drinker . I bet I haven't had a soda in 25 years .
> Haven't had a beer in 5 weeks and dropped 15 pounds .



Good for you Rich. I wish I could say the same. I'm starting to switch my soda drinking to flavored vitamin water, but I haven't been able to fully pull the plug out on soda yet. As for beer, well you know the beer pole has to stay employed when I Q'ing.

Chris


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Jul 13, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Healthy is a loose term.  Seems like a focus is needed.   Less: fatty food, processed foods, sugar, fried, etc.
> 
> I lean towards moderating most foods.  I dont like the idea of eliminating this or that.  I just have to have a steak or cheese burger when the desire hits.  Not into fake meat products at all.  those or severely over processed crap.  IMO only.



Yea I didn't really want to make it too lengthy (tho I did ramble on a bit lol) or detailed. I rather it be a broad-based topic since we all have different ideas of what healthy food really is and means.  I'm just talking the obvious though, meals that don't have thousands of carbs, or a ton of starches, incorporating veggies and fruits with meats. Recommending the leaner cuts....Me personally, folks who can steer me towards things like seafood that don't taste "fishy" would be great. I love Salmon and Yellow Fin Tuna so far, but there are still a million other creatures to try lol -- personally hate quacmole/avacado yet I've barely ever tried any lol......the rental I moved into this weekend has a tree though, so I definitely want to try various way to use Avacado's since they're free in my yard :P


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 13, 2022)

McLoven1t562 said:


> .my brother is smart and he doesn't let his kids drink Soda.


It's possible that my kids have never had a soda . Never gave it to them as kids , and they drink water  all the time . 



gmc2003 said:


> As for beer, well you know the beer pole has to stay employed when I Q'ing.


This last go round with my stomach acting up was bad . I just lost a taste for it ( kind of ) . Been drinking my weight in water though . 
Bad thing is the beer helped deal with the arthritis pain . 



 McLoven1t562
 I'm with you on the " Fishy " tasting stuff . 
I say there's things I don't like , but truth is I've probably never had it cooked right .


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 13, 2022)

Certainly got the low carb / keto lifestyle my post all qualify. Always up for answering questions on any of them or talking about how to keto them up.


----------



## sandyut (Jul 13, 2022)

McLoven1t562 said:


> personally hate quacmole/avacado yet I've barely ever tried any lol.


You gotta branch out on this.  Avocados can be so good!  you can eat them warm/coked, stuffed, cooked in burritos/tacos.  I make guac with mashed avocado and big pappa smokers Jalapeno salt.  its killer with ever thang


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 13, 2022)

Smoking and BBQ can be some of the best tasting "healthy" food around, ie smoked lean meats and grilled vegies..... I eat a whole bunch of it and it keeps my ticker ticking right.....


----------



## bill1 (Jul 13, 2022)

Lot to be said for portion control.  Problem's not so much what we eat but how much of it we eat.


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Jul 14, 2022)

bill1 said:


> Lot to be said for portion control.  Problem's not so much what we eat but how much of it we eat.


Eh....yes and no. Obviously it's not wise to eat til your stuffed and then maybe eat some more. However it most definitely, medically proven is also partly what you're eating. 

You typically want to eat until you feel that you've become full and then stop, it's not as simple as saying "8oz steak, 4 asparagus spears, one 3oz potato" 

If you forgot to eat lunch, or maybe you're fasting. Your portions may be much larger on some days then others.

now if you're talking about getting a small french fry instead of a Large, then ya I totally agree lol - but either way, they're both terrible for your body :P


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Jul 14, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Certainly got the low carb / keto lifestyle my post all qualify. Always up for answering questions on any of them or talking about how to keto them up.


I'm personally not a fan of these "diet trends." We had fasting, keto, carnivore, probiotic-rich, flexitarian, volumetrics, and the list goes on and on.  

NOW, I'm not ever going to knock someone for going on any of these diets as I do know that for certain individuals, it does seem to make very apparent improvements to their life and can sometimes even help with current medical conditions they've been suffering from. 

It's just that there seems to be a lack of universal medical data that everyone can agree on in regards to the pro's/con's and health benefits. Especially Fasting as it can be a very dangerous routine if you aren't taking the right approach and/or consulting a professional.


----------



## mcokevin (Jul 14, 2022)

McLoven1t562 said:


> lol yea my biggest fight is trying to eliminate SODA, I usually have 2 or 3 cans a day. If I could drop that to 1 a day in the near future, that'd be a huge win..Then obviously knock it down further to like one or two a week!  Next fight is less fast food visits and more bringing food with me to work
> 
> I'll definitely check out JCam and his content, thanks for that share


Worth giving seltzer a try over soda.  You get the carbonation and bubbles, so it feels a bit like you're drinking soda.  And most of them are sugar and calorie free.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jul 14, 2022)

I'm in the same boat. Could use to drop a few pounds. Not to mention watch my cholesterol intake. Thank you for starting this. I'll be following for sure. I'll try to contribute my, on the healthier side, cooks when I get some.

Thanks again, good thread for sure. Let's see where this goes.


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Jul 14, 2022)

mcokevin said:


> Worth giving seltzer a try over soda.  You get the carbonation and bubbles, so it feels a bit like you're drinking soda.  And most of them are sugar and calorie free.


I have tried like Zivia? some kind of soda that's actually not bad for you....tried seltzers before and it's definitely going to take a lot of time and effort. It's got barely anything to do with the carbonation, I know it's 100% have to do with my bodies craving/need for the sugar and caffeine.....same way people who drink excessive amounts of coffee with cream and/or sugar have a very hard time reducing their intake or not using the cream and/or sugar lol


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 14, 2022)

Interesting thread. I missed it yesterday.
We don't have to worry about weight but the Mrs. had a COPD related heart issue about a year and a half ago and was put on a 2,000mg daily Sodium diet. I became an avid label reader and was soon flabbergasted at how much Sodium is in almost everything! 2,000mg is a hard target to hit. Well, I've been on a mission since then and have found that salt isn't needed in a lot of things. I make my own BBQ sauce and rubs with no salt. Bread recipes always call for salt but it's not needed for the rising process. I make our own sausage using the barest minimum of salt which is WAY less than store bought (Thank you SMF for teaching me how). I make our own bacon using Pop's lower salt brine (Again, thank you SMF.)
Probably the biggest issue is cheese. There's no such thing as low Sodium cheese as far as I can tell. There are tons of low fat/sugar free products out there but low or no sodium is hard to find.
All that ramble being rambled, the folks I've known who lost weight didn't follow any trendy diet. They ate the same things they always ate but just ate less. They said it's tough at first being hungry all the time but as the pounds dropped they found they weren't as hungry....


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Jul 14, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> Interesting thread. I missed it yesterday.
> We don't have to worry about weight but the Mrs. had a COPD related heart issue about a year and a half ago and was put on a 2,000mg daily Sodium diet. I became an avid label reader and was soon flabbergasted at how much Sodium is in almost everything! 2,000mg is a hard target to hit. Well, I've been on a mission since then and have found that salt isn't needed in a lot of things. I make my own BBQ sauce and rubs with no salt. Bread recipes always call for salt but it's not needed for the rising process. I make our own sausage using the barest minimum of salt which is WAY less than store bought (Thank you SMF for teaching me how). I make our own bacon using Pop's lower salt brine (Again, thank you SMF.)
> Probably the biggest issue is cheese. There's no such thing as low Sodium cheese as far as I can tell. There are tons of low fat/sugar free products out there but low or no sodium is hard to find.
> All that ramble being rambled, the folks I've known who lost weight didn't follow any trendy diet. They ate the same things they always ate but just ate less. They said it's tough at first being hungry all the time but as the pounds dropped they found they weren't as hungry....


Yea that's a whole nother level when you have to focus on a certain kind of diet for health issues. Honestly I'm not surprised that salt is in like EVERYTHING lol but yea I do prefer the "reduced fat" version of Ruffles because the fact that it does in fact have LESS SALT lol...still junk food I know, but still. 

I'm moving into a great house with only 1 room mate and he has a great kitchen so I definitely plan to get into making my own sauces and rubs as well. They'll also be reduced salt, reduced sugar, plus I can adjust the recipe to really get the flavor(s) I want instead of trying 10 different store bought products :)

Same with cooking, I feel like this will be a great chapter where I can kind of start over and really get back into me doing more home cooked meals and this time I'm going to put in more effort at what I'm really putting into my body.....that and a beautiful summer in California, I'm definitely taking my kayak out more often to get some exercise going on....need to build my stamina because I barely have any at the moment lol


----------



## mcokevin (Jul 14, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> I became an avid label reader and was soon flabbergasted at how much Sodium is in almost everything! 2,000mg is a hard target to hit.


I am on a 2,000mg sodium diet as well.  It is doable without too much struggle if you cook at home, it's easy to modify recipes.  You are right, anything that is shelf stable or prepared at a restaurant is loaded with sodium, it is extremely insidious.  

Now, keep in mind that a "normal" diet calls for a maximum of 2,300mg of sodium a day.  So a "low sodium" diet with 2,000mg is not all that much lower than what a normal adult should be eating.  Most Americans just blow right through that.  I would estimate most people, even those that eat "healthy", are at 3,000+ mg/day, just because of how easy it is to consume loads of sodium without realizing it.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 14, 2022)

mcokevin said:


> I am on a 2,000mg sodium diet as well.  It is doable without too much struggle if you cook at home, it's easy to modify recipes.  You are right, anything that is shelf stable or prepared at a restaurant is loaded with sodium, it is extremely insidious.
> 
> Now, keep in mind that a "normal" diet calls for a maximum of 2,300mg of sodium a day.  So a "low sodium" diet with 2,000mg is not all that much lower than what a normal adult should be eating.  Most Americans just blow right through that.  I would estimate most people, even those that eat "healthy", are at 3,000+ mg/day, just because of how easy it is to consume loads of sodium without realizing it.


One of the best ways to reduce sodium in smoking/bbq is to make your own rub with minimal sodium (I do add just a pinch to my rubs to help will clumping and freshness).  Next don't dry brine or brine at all, smoke or gill with the low sodium rub then when done cut or pull or what ever then finish with just a slight dusting of salt (coarse grind is better as its easy to over do it with fine).  You will use WAY LESS sodium and have WAY MORE sodium flavor as it hits your taste buds right on point.....Holy smokes it takes pulled pork to a whole new level!  I can't take the credit for this method, I learned it from GR.


----------



## checkdude (Jul 14, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> That looks good Chris .
> 
> 
> Never was a soda drinker . I bet I haven't had a soda in 25 years .
> Haven't had a beer in 5 weeks and dropped 15 pounds .


Same here. Never drink beer,can't remember when I had a soda,lately eat more vegetables then ever before (all my wife's doing) but you better not stand between me and my homemade wine lol!


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 14, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> One of the best ways to reduce sodium in smoking/bbq is to make your own rub with minimal sodium (I do add just a pinch to my rubs to help will clumping and freshness).  Next don't dry brine or brine at all, smoke or gill with the low sodium rub then when done cut or pull or what ever then finish with just a slight dusting of salt (coarse grind is better as its easy to over do it with fine).  You will use WAY LESS sodium and have WAY MORE sodium flavor as it hits your taste buds right on point.....Holy smokes it takes pulled pork to a whole new level!  I can't take the credit for this method, I learned it from GR.


Yeah, the last couple of briskets I've done I only rubbed with pepper instead of a 50/50 mix of salt and pepper and they were great. Same with butts for P.P. No salt at all in my rub and the smoke pulled it off.


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 14, 2022)

McLoven1t562 said:


> I'm personally not a fan of these "diet trends." We had fasting, keto, carnivore, probiotic-rich, flexitarian, volumetrics, and the list goes on and on.
> 
> NOW, I'm not ever going to knock someone for going on any of these diets as I do know that for certain individuals, it does seem to make very apparent improvements to their life and can sometimes even help with current medical conditions they've been suffering from.
> 
> It's just that there seems to be a lack of universal medical data that everyone can agree on in regards to the pro's/con's and health benefits. Especially Fasting as it can be a very dangerous routine if you aren't taking the right approach and/or consulting a professional.


Different strokes I’ll agree with. Keto / low carb lifestyle works great for some and especially diabetics. Like many things one size doesn’t fit all. Relative to fasting while I don’t fast many of my “keto” friends including one MD does intermittent fasting. They swear by it. I also think there is a tremendous amount of data available on it.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 14, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Different strokes I’ll agree with. Keto / low carb lifestyle works great for some and especially diabetics. Like many things one size doesn’t fit all. Relative to fasting while I don’t fast many of my “keto” friends including one MD does intermittent fasting. They swear by it. I also think there is a tremendous amount of data available on it.


.....  Lets see I have been eating a very high protein, heavy veg & greens, low sugar (limited sugar fruit), whole grain (in smaller ratio portions to protein) menu with one or more fasting days a month most of my life.....oh with 10 -15 miles of walking/hiking/running a week/no coffee/alcohol (other than cooking), lots of water.....but an IV of coke zero into the viens.........  after all these years, I didn't even know it was considered diet.......I just call it living good......


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 14, 2022)

Way better to be seen, not viewed! I think to each their own given their own circumstances.  Some need low sodium intake, others need to lower values due to diabetes.  I could use to lose a few pounds, usually weigh around 205 to 210, depending on the season.  Have high blood pressure and cholesterol...runs in the family.  But anyone can do anything if they want to...not because they are told, or just kinda think they should.  My wife and I quit smoking cigs for over 30 years, cold turkey.  We decided we wanted to be done and we did...April 7th of last year. 
But as a farmer working late during spring planting and fall harvest  doesn't help eating late at night just before bed. 
But sure do love my taters and gravy, bread, pizza...I know right! Can say my vegetable intake keeps increasing...never used to like hardly any of them. So enough rambling...good thread, and might even find some new ideas!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 14, 2022)

Payton said:


> I work on a friend's farm in the Spring and Fall, plant soybeans and do A/A in the Spring, and run the grain cart and semi/straight truck in the fall. I usually slim down during those times and had to do something different because I got so stiff from sitting in the tractor for hours on end. I snack every 4-5 hours to stave off the drowsys and tea in the Spring and coffee in the Fall works wonders for me. Mixed nuts and cherry tomatoes are my usual snacks.


Might not be healthy but peanut butter stuffed pretzels make a good snack for me while in the field. 

Ryan


----------



## mcokevin (Jul 15, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> One of the best ways to reduce sodium in smoking/bbq is to make your own rub with minimal sodium (I do add just a pinch to my rubs to help will clumping and freshness).  Next don't dry brine or brine at all, smoke or gill with the low sodium rub then when done cut or pull or what ever then finish with just a slight dusting of salt (coarse grind is better as its easy to over do it with fine).  You will use WAY LESS sodium and have WAY MORE sodium flavor as it hits your taste buds right on point.....Holy smokes it takes pulled pork to a whole new level!  I can't take the credit for this method, I learned it from GR.


I did some sodium calcs on homemade sausage, and I think the stuff sold by Wild Fork comes in about that level.  It is the lowest I've found in store bought sausage, so I buy that exclusively now as the Mrs. and I don't have a ton of spare time to make our own.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 15, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> I became an avid label reader and was soon flabbergasted at how much Sodium is in almost everything!





mcokevin said:


> You are right, anything that is shelf stable or prepared at a restaurant is loaded with sodium, it is extremely insidious.



My wife has a sodium deficiency so I am in the same boat. If she eats any salt she swells like a balloon so I learned how to make things taste good without it. There are a few things I personally still like salt on but most of the time I don't miss it at all. Now if we go out to eat or have take out on a rare occasion I swear that's all I taste. its crazy how much sodium is in stuff nowadays. Use a lot of the Mrs. Dash rubs as they are great on fish and veggies.


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 15, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> most of the time I don't miss it at al


I know what you mean. Although I always liked a little salt on some things I was never a big salt shaker (although the Mrs. is.)
After we'd been on this regimen a few months (I eat what she eats. It's only fair.), I tried some of my bacon left over from when I was using 1 cup of salt in the brine instead of 1/3 cup. Seemed the salt overpowered the Maple.
My oldest granddaughter graduated from high school this spring and my daughter had an open house to celebrate.
She had it catered from a BBQ place and I couldn't stick around to try everything but I just had to try the pulled pork to compare it with mine. It was too salty for me. No one else noticed the salt and as far as I'm concerned mine is way better....
McCormick "Perfect Pinch" has some salt free seasonings along the same lines as Mrs Dash. That's what they gave her in the hospital to use instead of salt. She's still addicted to the salt shaker but it's filled with Morton's Salt Substitute instead of regular salt....


----------



## bbqjefff (Jul 16, 2022)

It's mainly moderation. You should still enjoy what tastes good. Life is too short not to have a good time so enjoy it while you can. Just eat less processed stuff and you should be fine. Also go for walks and stuff. Keep active. I'm not going to stop eating delicious food. Screw that.


----------



## checkdude (Jul 17, 2022)

bbqjefff said:


> It's mainly moderation. You should still enjoy what tastes good. Life is too short not to have a good time so enjoy it while you can. Just eat less processed stuff and you should be fine. Also go for walks and stuff. Keep active. I'm not going to stop eating delicious food. Screw that.


What you said. Try to eat healthy and get some exercise. I have 3 dogs ( have for years) go to the offleash  park .winter is easy. Nice and cool ,no bugs, clean! Easily 2-3hrs. 4-5 miles. 2x a day.. Summer not so much. 30*Celsius  or more I can't handle and it's too hard on the pups too. Can't wait for winter! Lol.
,,,


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jul 23, 2022)

From reading this thread “healthy” is obviously subjective.

I am not on a diet, I just don’t eat the Standard American Diet (SAD).

I eat this way to feel better and it has become a bit of a hobby.
Smoking meats fits into this way of eating very nicely.

Not always a rule but I like to eat things that contain a total of no more than three ingredients.

Meat is one ingredient 

A fresh vegetable with Kerrygold butter is three ingredients 

Uncured bacon has few ingredients 

No grains
Beer doesn’t count…..


If I eat three pounds of PP in two days and add a few avocados I feel that is a very healthy way to eat.


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jul 23, 2022)

Just finished today eats.

Healthy Lamb!

Half a bulb of garlic
Rosemary 
EVOO
S&P
Onion powder 
Pecorino Romano
Lemon juice 

Smoked at 220* till IT of 145*


----------



## Bytor (Jul 23, 2022)

I grew up eating fresh and healthy and that's always been my diet since then.  I used to hate all the canning and freezing we did growing up, but sure appreciate that now.

I try to grill and or griddle veggies all of the time.  I love meat and try to stick with the leaner cuts, for the most part.  I used to think I trimmed too much fat during prep, but I really think that goes a long way with healthy cooking.  Like everything, moderation is the key.  

My biggest issue, if it is an issue, is I like beer and at times more than I probably need.  I try to hit the gym at least 3 times a week, and that seems to workday for me.

Heck, did a personal best benching 370 last week.  Not too bad for 57.  Of course, later in the day I cracked open an IPA and started with dinner.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 23, 2022)

I loved my last dr., he would always walk into the room and ask how the smoking was going...as in meat. He didn't give me a hard time about the cigs,  but always interested in what I'd been curing or smoking.

Ryan


----------



## zsmoking (Jul 24, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> There are a few things I personally still like salt on but most of the time I don't miss it at all. Now if we go out to eat or have take out on a rare occasion I swear that's all I taste. its crazy how much sodium is in stuff nowadays.


I've noticed a similar thing with sugar when cutting out sugar/carbs.  It seems like most things processed(and a lot of restaurant stuff) have sugar added and once you cut out sugar from your diet you immediately taste the sweetness when you eat it in stuff you wouldn't expect it to be in like certain brands of Ranch dressing, etc.


----------



## Pined (Oct 22, 2022)

Nice thread. I keep a stick diet due to diabetes so it's useful for me. A healthy diet that is high in fiber and low in fat helps people with diabetes control blood sugar levels (I also buy trulicity online for this purpose). Healthy eating also fights insulin resistance, a condition that makes it harder for your body to manage blood sugar after meals. Exercise helps keep blood glucose levels balanced by burning extra glucose in the muscles and increasing insulin secretion by the pancreas.


----------



## chp (Oct 22, 2022)

Interesting thread. Like several have mentioned, so many options with different aspects working better for some. I try to avoid processed foods. I also do the intermittent fasting and I am happy with the results. My question regarding the ‘health’ of smoked meat is-Doesn’t the slow cooking aspect of smoking that renders out fat make the meat leaner and therefore healthier?


----------



## Jeep2K (Oct 22, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> That looks good Chris .
> 
> 
> Never was a soda drinker . I bet I haven't had a soda in 25 years .
> Haven't had a beer in 5 weeks and dropped 15 pounds .


Quit soda cold turkey. I was drinking 6 - 8 cans / bottles of diet Dr Pepper daily. Now it's almost all water. Occasionally I add Crystal Light or the like. Hardest part was getting over the caffeine addiction. But, I have gone from just over 200 pounds to just under 140.


----------



## bill1 (Oct 22, 2022)

chp said:


> ...Doesn’t the slow cooking aspect of smoking that renders out fat make the meat leaner and therefore healthier?


Maybe, but we intentionally use "cuts" of meat that are fattier to start with.  Maybe it's just me, but I can't help but gorge on what comes out of my machines.  And so much of a good diet isn't so much _what _we eat but _how much_.  Eating a pound of meat at a sitting and leaving the grains, fruits, and veggies go "to the next meal" is what's killing me I'm afraid.  
Portion control is the key.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 23, 2022)

I usually forego any dessert...instead usually a third helping of mashed taters and gravy! I wouldn't follow me for healthy eating or dieting advice. 

Ryan


----------

